# How to fit a show lead on a standard poodle



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a question. does anyone know how the handlers get the show leads on poodles to stay on the side of the poodles head without slipping to the back of the neck? Since Vaus has grown so much coat now, I find it difficult to keep his lead on the side of his head without it going into his neck hair and breaking it off. I have all the different kinds of leads, the snake chain, jewelers link chain, the nylon, and the martingale. Which one is better for the poodle in show coat and how do you fit it properly so it doesn't move?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You have to band it in place.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it's also not so much on the side of the face, as being on the OTHER side, or the back, and then coming around under the chin...


----------



## Pooplapoodles (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you mean for the show ring or for practice?

If you are "spraying up" a poodle for the show ring, the FIRST thing you do is put the lead on by parting the hair around the neck and adjusting. THEN you spray up the dog.

Our dogs are sprayed up with the clasp in the front (on the shave neck) and then when the dog is to go in the ring it is gently pulled to the side. There are lots of tricks to this.

If you dog has a lot of "skin" a handler will sometimes tighten the lead UNDER the chin, then gently slide it to their side. That pulls the skin a little more taught.

Our handlers used the very fine "chain" type collar or a martingale collar.

Claudia


----------



## Pooplapoodles (Oct 20, 2009)

That photo is of Joey Vergnetti in ohio. The dog is wearing a jewlery chain collar I believe. Probably sprayed up with the collar connection at the front of throat. CAS


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great question , I thought it was something we where doing wrong.
How is it banded in place I am totally lost


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Great question , I thought it was something we where doing wrong.
> How is it banded in place I am totally lost


Thanks alot! My mother told me there is no such thing as a stupid question, your only stupid if you don't ask.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

vacheron said:


> Thanks alot! My mother told me there is no such thing as a stupid question, your only stupid if you don't ask.


How to band.

Dog is brushed out and ready for spray up. Choose location for collar; usually right up behind ears. Part the hair with a knitting needle to get a clean part down to the skin. Place collar in part. Take two small sections of hair on either side of the collar and band them around the collar. Spray up as usual.

Make sure to pop the band during break down before you take off the collar.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Take two small sections of hair on either side of the collar and band them around the collar. Spray up as usual. :quote

Thank you so much for that tip. I would have never figured that out. I don't have a mentor to tell me tricks like that.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

How have you managed to figure all this out? You look to be doing a good job and you've had no one mentoring you? Wow!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

KPoos said:


> How have you managed to figure all this out? You look to be doing a good job and you've had no one mentoring you? Wow!


Well, I go to dog shows religously and I read and watch every bit of information about poodles. You can say I'm a bit obsessed with 
the breed. When I was a child my mother used to show boxers and a standard poodle from the Mydramajic line. I had a miniature schauzer I used to hand strip myself and enter in match shows. I love the sport of purebred dogs and grew up in it. I was even in obedience. I don't think they had agility when
I was a kid in the AKC! I study and watch everthing I can and I could
probably recite the bred standard the boxer, miniature schnauzer, and the poodle. I love dogs and really should have been a vet instead of a cop. But life brings alternate paths for all of us. Maybe someday though......


----------

